# Tally 4.5 tutorial



## visnbm (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone here have access to Tally 4.5 user-manual?...i require the database structure and export/import formats and procedures section of the user-manual....i had the manual but i think i have lost it... Please its very very urgent....any PDF scan available on net? or anyone has physical copy, then can i get the photocopy?...pls pls pls pls....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## visnbm (Apr 13, 2008)

107 views and no reply...


----------



## gcbeldar (Apr 14, 2008)

email to support@tallysolutions.com


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 14, 2008)

gcbeldar said:


> email to support@tallysolutions.com



Even support for 5.4 has been completely stopped. how he will get support?


----------



## KUMAR7619 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, I want to create a new company in tally 4.5, i have a previous years date that is 2007-2008 in it, i want to continue working  for the year 2008-2009 with the same ledger names, groups and balance reflected in the new company. please advice.


----------

